# Resuming make ; parallel make of ports ; without using poudriere or synth



## Alain De Vos (May 1, 2020)

Is it possible to make , break the make and resume make where it left off? Compiling Chromium takes about one full day on my PC.
Is it possible to do parallel make of different ports.
This without synth or poudriere.


----------



## zirias@ (May 1, 2020)

Short answer: no.

Although most build systems would allow such a resume, the ports framework is basically a "layer around" with higher-level targets like "configure", "build" and "stage", and these targets operate on "marker files" telling when a target is done. You could "trick" the system by removing ${WRKDIR}/.build_done.* and the like without cleaning the work directory, and _maybe_ this would work, but no guarantees.

If you want to build multiple ports in parallel, something like poudriere is strongly recommended


----------

